# on to the next....



## schwinnman67 (Jan 17, 2016)

Decided to do this one next... 1966 Miss Teen. I think I'll put white walls on it.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2016)

*1966 schwinn miss teen.*

thats a cool bike. they only made it one year, i like the violet color also. i vote whitewalls.here is my sisters rose and white 1966 miss teen.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Interesting bike. Why was this a one year only model? Did they just change the name?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2016)

Realty not sure. There was also another girls middleweight in 59 called Catalina.


----------

